# Έρευνα της "Ε" για τα σχολικά βιβλία



## curry (Jan 13, 2009)

Στην σημερινή Ελευθεροτυπία παρουσιάζεται έρευνα της εφημερίδας για τα σχολικά βιβλία της γλώσσας, όπου διαπιστώνονται διάφορα πράγματα, όχι και τόσο ενθαρρυντικά! Επειδή πρόκειται για σειρά κειμένων αρκετά μεγάλης έκτασης, σας παραπέμπω στην ηλεκτρονική έκδοση της "Ε" εδώ. Επειδή δεν έχω τελειώσει το διάβασμα, δεν ποστάρω ακόμα κάτι από όσα έχω εντοπίσει και είναι άξια συζήτησης, αλλά θα το κάνω αργότερα. Ίσως θα θέλατε να κάνετε κι εσείς το ίδιο!


----------



## dipylos (Jan 13, 2009)

Αν ήθελέ τις να συνοψίσει τα αναλυτικά προγράμματα και τη διδακτική μεθοδολογία στα σχολεία σε μία λέξη, αυτή είναι "*ερασιτεχνισμός*". Η κύρια προτεραιότητα της διάρθρωσης των σχολείων είναι να δικαιολογούνται οι μισθοί των διδασκόντων. Τα παιδιά διδάσκονται ένα σωρό αηδίες, άνευ λόγου, άνευ συστήματος και άνευ αποτελέσματος. Συνεχείς αλλαγές ύλης χωρίς σκεπτικό, με αποκορύφωμα τις σχετικά πρόσφατες όπου τα παιδιά υποχρεώνονται να μάθουν Φυσική, το μαθηματικό υπόβαθρο της οποίας δεν έχουν διδαχτεί ακόμα. Όσο για τη γλωσσική διδασκαλία τι να πω - αφού δεν τους έκανε ο Τζάρτζανος, ίσως κάποτε ξυπνήσουν και υιοθετήσουν τη "Γραμματική Τέχνη".

Επίσης έχω την απορία να δω πότε επιτέλους θα καταργήσουμε τις "τάξεις". Ταλαιπωρούνται τα στουρνάρια μαζί με τους καλούς, ταλαιπωρούνται τα δυσλεκτικά και όλα τα μαθησιακώς μειονεκτικά παιδιά εις μάτην, στο όνομα μιας προκρούστειας ομοιομορφίας που τελικά καταστρέφει τα πάντα.


----------



## Ambrose (Jan 13, 2009)

Δυστυχώς, έτσι είναι... Όσο σκέφτομαι όλες αυτές τις χαμένες, χαμένες ώρες. Αν αξιοποιούνταν με κάποιο τρόπο.


----------



## Costas (Jan 13, 2009)

dipylos said:


> Επίσης έχω την απορία να δω πότε επιτέλους θα καταργήσουμε τις "τάξεις". Ταλαιπωρούνται τα στουρνάρια μαζί με τους καλούς, ταλαιπωρούνται τα δυσλεκτικά και όλα τα μαθησιακώς μειονεκτικά παιδιά εις μάτην, στο όνομα μιας προκρούστειας ομοιομορφίας που τελικά καταστρέφει τα πάντα.


Η εναλλακτική όμως φοβάμαι πως είναι το σχολείο δύο ή και τριών ταχυτήτων, με μόνο κριτήριο την επίδοση, και άρα η ενίσχυση και παγίωση των ανισοτήτων. Θέλουμε ένα σχολείο που παραλαμβάνει ανισότητες και τις διαιωνίζει ή ένα σχολείο που προσπαθεί να τις αμβλύνει, θεωρώντας όλους τους μαθητές μέλη της ίδιας κοινωνικής κοινότητας; Εκτός από εξαιρετικές περιπτώσεις υπερβολικά υψηλού ή χαμηλού IQ, όλοι οι άλλοι μπορούν να βράζουν στο ίδιο καζάνι και να είναι μαζί βάσει ηλικίας (η οποία κοινή ηλικία καλύπτει και πολλές άλλες ζωτικότατες εκφάνσεις της ζωής των εφήβων...), και οι όποιες μαθησιακές διαφορές τους να αποτυπώνονται στον διαφορετικό βαθμό, όπως γίνεται τώρα, αλλά εντός της ίδιας τάξης.


----------



## curry (Jan 13, 2009)

Κάποτε είχα μεταφράσει ένα πολύ ενδιαφέρον ντοκιμαντέρ (του BBC νομίζω) για τη δυσλεξία. Αφού γινόταν μια σοβαρή παρουσίαση του τι εστί δυσλεξία (εγκεφαλική λειτουργία, προβλήματα "συμβατότητας" με το κοινό σύστημα διδασκαλίας κλπ) στη συνέχεια ανέλυαν κάποιους ενδιαφέροντες τρόπους αντιμετώπισης.

Στην Βρετανία λοιπόν, τα παιδιά με δυσλεξία πηγαίνουν κανονικά στο σχολείο και παράλληλα, παρακολουθούν βοηθητικά μαθήματα άλλες ώρες, όπου με δημιουργικούς και ευχάριστους τρόπους μαθαίνουν μια χαρά ανάγνωση και ορθογραφία, με τους δικούς τους ρυθμούς. Με χρώματα, σχέδια, τραγούδια, παραμύθια πραγματικά υπέροχο. Και μάλιστα, θεωρείται γενικά ο πλέον παραδεκτός τρόπος για να μάθει γραφή και ανάγνωση ένα παιδί με δυσλεξία. Με είχε εντυπωσιάσει πολύ αλλά δεν ξέρω κατά πόσον η πρόσβαση σε αυτά τα προγράμματα είναι δωρεάν ή αν προβλέπεται για όλους τους μαθητές του Η.Β. 

Δεν θα ξεχάσω μια δυσλεκτική φίλη μου, που μου είπε ότι στο δημοτικό, ο δάσκαλος είχε αντιληφθεί ότι μάλλον έχει δυσλεξία (διαπιστώθηκε αργότερα) και έλεγε τη γραμματική με ποιηματάκια (όχι μόνο σε αυτήν δηλαδή, σε όλη την τάξη), κι έτσι έμαθε πολύ περισσότερα πράγματα, που πραγματικά της έμειναν! Βέβαια, μιλάμε για φωτισμένη περίπτωση δασκάλου, γιατί γνωρίζω άλλες περιπτώσεις τραγικής συμπεριφοράς και μάλιστα εντελώς πρόσφατες.


----------



## dipylos (Jan 13, 2009)

Δεν είναι έτσι. Πρώτον, όλες αυτές οι λαοφιλείς παπάρες περί ανισότητος το μόνο αποτέλεσμα που έχουν είναι η εξίσωση προς τα κάτω. Δεύτερον, σε ένα μοντέρνο σχολικό σύστημα το κάθε παιδί προχωράει σε κάθε μάθημα ανεξαρτήτως. Αυτό σημαίνει ότι στα μαθήματα στα οποία είναι προικισμένο η διατεθειμένο να καταβάλει μεγαλύτερη προσπάθεια, πιθανόν να είναι μαζί με μεγαλύτερα παιδιά - _στα άλλα μαθήματα όχι_.


Costas said:


> με μόνο κριτήριο την επίδοση


ενώ τώρα η επίδοση είναι το μόνο *μη* κριτήριο. Τα άλλα περί κοινωνίας, εκφάνσεων, εναλλακτικών και παγιώσεων θα μου επιτρέψεις να τα ακούω, ως θετικός επιστήμων, βερεσέ.


----------



## Costas (Jan 13, 2009)

Στο λινκ της Curry βρήκα και τα εξής γνωστά και εμετικά:


> ΕΙΝΑΙ η ελληνική γλώσσα -η μία, ενιαία και αδιαίρετη από τους αρχαίους χρόνους έως σήμερα- η πλουσιότερη και ακριβέστερη των γλωσσών. Και όμως πετύχαμε να την κακοποιήσουμε, όχι μόνο στον προφορικό λόγο, αλλά και στα σχολικά εγχειρίδια. Πρόκειται για έγκλημα σε βάρος ολόκληρων γενεών.
> 
> ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ καθόλο τυχαίο, λοιπόν, που και μαθητές Λυκείου δεν μπορούν με σαφήνεια και άνεση να διατυπώσουν προφορικά τη σκέψη τους και ακόμη πιο δύσκολο να γράψουν ένα κατανοητό κείμενο.
> 
> ΑΓΝΟΗΣΑΝ οι κατά καιρούς μεταρρυθμιστές της εκπαίδευσης τη σοφή υποθήκη του Διονυσίου Σολωμού: «Μήγαρις έχω άλλο στο νου μου πάρεξ ελευθερία και γλώσσα;». Προσπέρασαν ακόμη την εκπληκτική επισήμανση του μεγάλου Γερμανού φιλολόγου Μπρούνο Σνελ, ότι η ελληνική γλώσσα οδήγησε στην ανακάλυψη του πνεύματος.


Έλεος! δεν έχουν βαρεθεί να γράφουν τις ίδιες γελοιότητες; Προσέξτε, παρακαλώ: "Η ελληνική γλώσσα οδήγησε στην ανακάλυψη του πνεύματος"!!! Και ο άνθρωπος αυτός που το γράφει αυτό (όχι ο Σνελ, αλλά ο αρθρογράφος) θεωρείται άξιος να λέει τη γνώμη του στους αναγνώστες!

Επίσης διάβασα παρακάτω μια παρέμβαση του Μπαμπινιώτη, που μιλά για την επικοινωνιακή διδασκαλία και προσέγγιση της γλώσσας, και που προτείνει μονοετή ετήσια επιμόρφωση των πτυχιούχων στην επικοινωνιακή διδασκαλία της γλώσσας, προτού διοριστούν να διδάξουν στα παιδιά. Θέλω να επισημάνω ότι η κόρη μου έκανε τέσσερα χρόνια σπουδές στον τομέα γλωσσολογίας του φιλολογικού τμήματος της φιλοσοφικής σχολής της Αθήνας, τον καιρό που ο Μπαμπινιώτης ήτανε πρύτανης του Καποδιστριακού. Ε, σας πληροφορώ ότι δεν διδαχτήκανε καν τη συμβατική γραμματική της Νέας Ελληνικής με τους επιθετικούς προσδιορισμούς κλπ., που τη θεωρεί ανεπαρκή (δικαίως) ο Μπαμπινιώτης. Κάνανε αντιθέτως αμέτρητες ώρες αρχαία ελληνική γραμματική, θεωρητική γλωσσολογία (Τσόμσκι και βαθιές δομές και κουραφέξαλα), κάνανε βυζαντινούς αττικίζοντες συγγραφείς, μελετήσανε βυζαντινή υμνολογία και κανόνες και ωδές και Κύριος οίδε τί άλλο, κάνανε Οράτιο --έστω και χωρίς να υπάρχει λατινικό λεξικό νεότερο από του Κουμανούδη εν Ελλάδι!--, αλλά νεοελληνική γραμματική και συντακτικό και ό,τι άλλο πιο "επικοινωνιακό" θέλετε, δεν κάνανε, και αυτά με τον Μπαμπινιώτη πρύτανη! Ας αφήσει λοιπόν τις συμβουλές για μεταπτυχιακά σεμινάρια ο Μπαμπινιώτης, και ας άλλαζε το πρόγραμμα σπουδών του τομέα γλωσσολογίας, ο γλωσσολόγος αυτός, όταν ήταν στο τιμόνι του Πανεπιστημίου!


----------



## curry (Jan 13, 2009)

Άμα σου λέω ότι έχει ψωμί η δουλειά... θα έχουμε να σχολιάζουμε για μέρες!


----------



## Ambrose (Jan 13, 2009)

curry said:


> Στην Βρετανία λοιπόν, τα παιδιά με δυσλεξία πηγαίνουν κανονικά στο σχολείο και παράλληλα, παρακολουθούν βοηθητικά μαθήματα άλλες ώρες, όπου με δημιουργικούς και ευχάριστους τρόπους μαθαίνουν μια χαρά ανάγνωση και ορθογραφία, με τους δικούς τους ρυθμούς. Με χρώματα, σχέδια, τραγούδια, παραμύθια πραγματικά υπέροχο. Και μάλιστα, θεωρείται γενικά ο πλέον παραδεκτός τρόπος για να μάθει γραφή και ανάγνωση ένα παιδί με δυσλεξία. Με είχε εντυπωσιάσει πολύ αλλά δεν ξέρω κατά πόσον η πρόσβαση σε αυτά τα προγράμματα είναι δωρεάν ή αν προβλέπεται για όλους τους μαθητές του Η.Β.



Προβλέπεται για τους πάντες σε όλα τα σχολεία (απ' όσο ξέρω). Και μέσα στα πανεπιστήμια έχουν ειδική μεταχείριση, ενώ δικαιούνται και ειδικές επιδοτήσεις για μαθησιακά εργαλεία (π.χ. computer). Έχω φίλο Άγγλο δυσλεκτικό που το PC του το αγόρασε με funding του τοπικού council. Γενικά, στην Αγγλία αυτό που ορίζεται ως disability τυγχάνει εξέχουσας και εξαιρετικής προσοχής. Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι πολλές φορές φτάνουν στα άκρα, π.χ. για παιδιά με σύνδρομα ADD, ADHD φτάνουν στο σημείο να ορίζουν φαρμακευτική αγωγή με αμφεταμίνες (!!!) ή αμφεταμινοειδή για να είναι ήρεμα και πειθήνια. Το Σ/Κ όταν το παιδί δεν πάει σχολείο, αν ο κηδεμόνας ξεχάσει ή παραλείψει να δώσει το χάπι, το παιδάκι goes cold turkey.


----------



## dipylos (Jan 13, 2009)

Μιας μακρινής ξαδέρφης μου ο γιός είναι μπαμ δυσλεκτικός. Πανέξυπνο παιδάκι, αλλά με τα μαθήματα _απλώς δεν μπορεί_. Στο Γυμνάσιο αρνούνται να δεχτούν τις εργασίες του γραμμένες στον υπολογιστή. Σώνει και καλά να χορέψει ο κουτσός μπαλέτο. Αφού δεν μπορεί, καλή μου κυρία, τι το βασανίζεις; Δηλαδή προτιμάς να μη μάθει να γράφει *καθόλου*;


----------



## Costas (Jan 13, 2009)

Προφανώς, αγαπητέ Αμβρόσιε, οι Άγγλοι παπαρολογούν λαοφιλώς. Και μάλλον, αντί για αμφεταμίνες, θα έπρεπε να τους χορηγούν μια δόση θετικής επιστήμης. ;)


----------



## Ambrose (Jan 13, 2009)

dipylos said:


> Μιας μακρινής ξαδέρφης μου ο γιός είναι μπαμ δυσλεκτικός. Πανέξυπνο παιδάκι, αλλά με τα μαθήματα _απλώς δεν μπορεί_. Στο Γυμνάσιο αρνούνται να δεχτούν τις εργασίες του γραμμένες στον υπολογιστή. Σώνει και καλά να χορέψει ο κουτσός μπαλέτο. Αφού δεν μπορεί, καλή μου κυρία, τι το βασανίζεις; Δηλαδή προτιμάς να μη μάθει να γράφει *καθόλου*;



Αυτό γίνεται εν Ελλάδι; Γίνεται βάσει αγωγής και εκπαιδευτικού προγράμματος; Γιατί μπορεί και να υπάρχει λόγος. Ανάλογα με τον τύπο της δυσλεξίας, ίσως και να είναι απαραίτητη η προσπάθεια γραφής και ανάγνωσης με το χέρι. Εξαρτάται. Και υπάρχουν και πολλά που μπορούν να γίνουν, ανάλογα με τον τύπο και τη μορφή της δυσλεξίας. Αρκεί στο σχολείο να ξέρουν τι κάνουν. Σκέψου μόνο παλιά πόσα παιδάκια χαρακτηρίζονταν ως "ηλίθια" λόγω άγνοιας.


----------



## dipylos (Jan 13, 2009)

Δεν έχουν ανάγκη οι Άγγλοι. Άλλες είναι οι χώρες που η υψηλότερη τεχνολογία που κατέχουν είναι το στραγγιστό γιαούρτι και το χαρτί τουαλέτας.


----------



## Ambrose (Jan 13, 2009)

Costas said:


> Προφανώς, αγαπητέ Αμβρόσιε, οι Άγγλοι παπαρολογούν λαοφιλώς. Και μάλλον, αντί για αμφεταμίνες, θα έπρεπε να τους χορηγούν μια δόση θετικής επιστήμης. ;)



Κι εγώ κάτι τέτοιο πιστεύω, αλλά επειδή δεν έχω ADHD, δεν ξέρω τι θα μπορούσε να βοηθήσει περισσότερο... ;) Ελπίζω όχι οι αμφεταμίνες ή άλλως να τις συνδυάσω με ολονύχτιο clubbing.  Πάντως, όσον αφορά το ζήτημα των άκρων, της αναπηρίας/disability ή απλών δυσχερειών και της Ντίσνεϋλαντ (βλ. χώνω το κεφάλι μου στην άμμο: Darling, we' re not barren, we're reproductively challenged), πολλά, μα πάρα πολλά θα μπορούσαμε να πούμε... τεσπα.


----------



## Costas (Jan 13, 2009)

Ένσταση! Εκτός από στραγγιστό γιαούρτι, η φυλή μας παράγει και *λαμπρές περικεφαλαίες*.


----------



## curry (Jan 13, 2009)

Για τους δυσλεκτικούς μαθητές αλλά και φοιτητές προβλέπεται εδώ και πολλά χρόνια προφορική εξέταση, ακόμα και στις πανελλήνιες (αρκεί νομίζω να έχουν κάποια επίσημη διάγνωση - λογικό). Το γνωρίζω από πρώτο χέρι, από φίλους εκπαιδευτικούς και φίλους δυσλεκτικούς.
Πραγματικά απορώ, Δίπυλε, με τη συμπεριφορά της συγκεκριμένης καθηγήτριας. Μήπως θα έπρεπε να κινηθούν αναλόγως οι γονείς του παιδιού; Τέτοια συμπεριφορά είναι αδιανόητη και απολύτως αντιπαιδαγωγική!

Μου θυμίζει τη δασκάλα της Α' δημοτικού που μου είχε βάλει Β' στη γλώσσα (που ήμουν από τους καλούς) επειδή είμαι αριστερόχειρας. Η ίδια δασκάλα, για τον ίδιο λόγο, μου χτύπησε με τον χάρακα το χέρι (ήμουν ανυποψίαστη και με ξέρανε!) - και τότε ανέλαβε ο μπαμπάς μου. 
Επίσης, στο νήπιο, η νηπιαγωγός είχε αναφωνήσει "τι ντροπή!" όταν διαπίστωσε ότι τρία από τα τέσσερα παιδάκια που καθόμαστε μαζί στη ζωγραφική συμπτωματικά ήμαστε αριστερόχειρες! Και είπε ένα-ένα τα ονόματά μας τονίζοντας το ... ελάττωμά μας! 
Αλλά ρε παιδιά, έχουν περάσει πάνω από 25 χρόνια από τότε!


----------



## dipylos (Jan 13, 2009)

Ναι, εξετάσεις δίνει προφορικά. Αυτό όμως είναι μία φορά το χρόνο. Όλο τον υπόλοιπο;


----------



## curry (Jan 13, 2009)

Μα υπάρχει προφανής αντίφαση! Πώς είναι δυνατόν το σχολείο να δέχεται τις προφορικές εξετάσεις που ορίζουν αν θα προβιβαστεί ή όχι ο μαθητής, αλλά να μην δέχεται να γίνεται με ανάλογο τρόπο η εξέταση στη διάρκεια της χρονιάς;


----------



## sopherina (Jan 13, 2009)

dipylos said:


> Ταλαιπωρούνται τα στουρνάρια μαζί με τους καλούς, ταλαιπωρούνται τα δυσλεκτικά και όλα τα μαθησιακώς μειονεκτικά παιδιά εις μάτην, στο όνομα μιας προκρούστειας ομοιομορφίας που τελικά καταστρέφει τα πάντα.


Θα συμφωνήσω απόλυτα με την προκρούστεια ομοιομορφία. Αλλά θα διαφωνήσω με τις διακρίσεις που κάνετε. Υποτίθεται ότι σήμερα πλέον δεν κάνουμε λόγο για υψηλή και χαμηλή νοημοσύνη αλλά για διαφορετικού τύπου νοημοσύνη. Το κακό είναι ότι αν ζούσαμε σε μια χώρα που πραγματικά μεριμνά για την παιδεία των κατοίκων της και που οι δάσκαλοι ήταν καταρτισμένοι, εξοπλισμένοι και... περισότεροι (δυστυχώς και πιο φιλοτιμημένοι), θα προσαρμόζαμε τον τρόπο διδασκαλίας αντί να ρίχνουμε στον Καιάδα όσους είναι *διαφορετικοί*.


----------



## dipylos (Jan 13, 2009)

Καιάδας είναι το τώρα.


----------



## Costas (Jan 13, 2009)

dipylos said:


> Σώνει και καλά να χορέψει ο κουτσός μπαλέτο.








Όσοι παθαίνουν διάταση της κρανιογναθικής με την τέχνη του χορού, ας αρκεστούν στο "εξώφυλλο".


----------



## sarant (Jan 14, 2009)

Costas said:


> Στο λινκ της Curry βρήκα και τα εξής γνωστά και εμετικά:
> [περί μίας και αδιαίρετης, πλουσιότερης και ακριβέστερης γλώσσας]
> Έλεος! δεν έχουν βαρεθεί να γράφουν τις ίδιες γελοιότητες; Προσέξτε, παρακαλώ: "Η ελληνική γλώσσα οδήγησε στην ανακάλυψη του πνεύματος"!!! Και ο άνθρωπος αυτός που το γράφει αυτό (όχι ο Σνελ, αλλά ο αρθρογράφος) θεωρείται άξιος να λέει τη γνώμη του στους αναγνώστες!



Ε, ναι. Έγραψα κι εγώ κάτι:
http://sarantakos.com/language/adonelef.htm


----------



## Costas (Jan 21, 2009)

Καθώς το νήμα αυτό αφορά την παιδεία, κοτσάρω εδώ το παρακάτω ευσυνοπτότατο κείμενο για το σύστημα τεχνικής εκπαίδευσης της Γερμανίας:

Two-track vocational training

Germany’s two-track vocational training system is quite special internationally speaking. On completing school, some 60 percent of young people in Germany move on to learn one of the 350 officially recognized vocations included in the Two-Track System. This entry into professional life differs from vocational training based only in colleges such as customary in many other countries. The practical part of the course takes part on 3 or 4 days of the week in a company; the other 1 or 2 days are spent with specialist theoretical instruction in a vocational school. The courses take 2-3.5 years. In-company training is supported by courses and additional qualification facilities outside the companies. Training is financed by the companies, which pay the trainees/apprentices wages, while the government bears the costs of the vocational schools. At present, 482,000 companies, the public sector and the free professions are busy training young people. Small and medium- sized business provide more than 80 percent of all traineeships. Thanks to the Two-Track System, in Germany the number of young people without a profession or traineeship is comparatively low, and is only 2.3 percent of those in the 15-19 age bracket. This combination of theory and practical work guarantees that the craftsmen and skilled workers have prime qualifications. Vocational training is also a launchpad for a career that can, via advanced training, lead to participants becoming master craftsmen and women. A new qualification track: advanced training alongside the job that can lead even as far as a university Master’s degree.


----------



## curry (Jan 21, 2009)

Δεν ξέρω αν είδατε χτες την εκπομπή "Έρευνα" του Παύλου Τσίμα στο Mega. Κατάθλιψη έπαθα (κι έχασα και αρκετό κομμάτι από την αρχή).
Το θέμα ήταν το ελληνικό σχολείο σε crash test με το σχολείο στην Φινλανδία. Τι crash test, σύγκρουση χειράμαξας με TGV ήταν. 
Οι φινλανδοί μαθητές βγαίνουν πάντα πρώτοι στα διεθνή τεστ αξιολόγησης (αντίθετα με τους δικούς μας, που είναι μέτριοι), παρόλο που το σχολείο τους, στα ελληνικά μάτια, φαντάζει ψυχαγωγικός τουρισμός. 
Διαλέγουν τα μαθήματα που επιθυμούν (εκτός από τα βασικά υποχρεωτικά), παρακολουθούν μάλλον λίγες ώρες, έχουν πολλά εργαστήρια (μαθαίνουν να φτιάχνουν σαπούνι!), μαθαίνουν μουσική, τέχνες γενικά, ένα σωρό πράγματα και το κυριότερο, τα παιδιά φαίνονταν μάλλον χαρούμενα. Να μην πιάσω τις εγκαταστάσεις τώρα, δεν υπάρχει λόγος, γιατί απλούστατα εδώ δεν υπάρχουν εγκαταστάσεις.
Ακούστηκαν ενδιαφέρουσες απόψεις από μαθητές και καθηγητές, εδώ και εκεί. Πολύ ωραία το έθεσε ένας κύριος, της παιδαγωγικής σχολής (του Ελσίνκι, υποθέτω), όταν τον ρώτησαν πώς γίνεται οι φινλανδοί μαθητές να πρωτεύουν συνεχώς: δεν χρειάζεται να φορτώνουμε τους μαθητές με πράγματα τα οποία δεν τους είναι χρήσιμα. Συχνά, το λιγότερο αποδεικνύεται και καλύτερο. Και συμπληρώνει, ουσιαστικά, μια ελληνίδα καθηγήτρια, λέγοντας ότι δεν δίνουμε στα παιδιά την ευκαιρία να αγαπήσουν τη διαδικασία της γνώσης.
Θα ψάξω να δω αν η εκπομπή έχει ανέβει σε κανένα site, αξίζει να την παρακολουθήσετε.
Εδώ το site της Έρευνας: http://www.megatv.com/erevna/default.asp


----------



## anef (Jan 21, 2009)

Μιλούσε δε μια κοπέλα από τη Φιλανδία που πήγαινε 3η Λυκείου και έλεγε πως μένει μόνη της γιατί δουλεύει (!!) πηγαίνει 3 ώρες σχολείο (γιατί μπορούν να επιλέγουν πόσο θα φορτώνουν κάθε χρονιά τους) και τις υπόλοιπες ώρες χαίρεται τη ζωή της. Έχουν βιβλιοθήκη, υπολογιστές σε κάθε αίθουσα, μαθήματα επιλογής όπως φωτογραφία, σκηνοθεσία κλπ. που είπε η Curry, με όλο τον αναγκαίο εξοπλισμό (που εδώ ούτε στα αντίστοιχα Πανεπιστήμια τον έχουν), και τρώνε στο σχολείο δωρεάν και πολύ καλά. Κατάθλιψη, όπως το είπες Curry.

Επίσης, να και το δεύτερο μέρος της έρευνας της Ελευθεροτυπίας για τα σχολικά βιβλία. Το διάβασα στα πεταχτά, αλλά μερικές αιτιάσεις μου φάνηκαν υπερβολικές και παραπλανητικές.


----------



## nickel (Jan 21, 2009)

Ο φάκελος Παιδεία στην Ελλάδα θα πρέπει να περιλαμβάνει μια υποσημείωση για τα λάθη των σχολικών βιβλίων. Και τίποτα παραπάνω. Παρά τη λαθολαγν(ε)ία μου, δεν βρήκα ακόμα το χρόνο να μάθω κι εγώ για όλα τα λάθη που αναδείχτηκαν τώρα και στην «Ε» (είχαμε κάπου ένα σχετικό νήμα για τη συλλογή που κυκλοφόρησε το ΠΙ, τότε που την κυκλοφόρησε). Αλλά δεν ξέρεις πού να αρχίσεις και πού να τελειώσεις όταν μιλάς για την παιδεία και είναι τραγικό λάθος για την ισορροπία του ανθρώπου να γίνεται σύγκριση με τη φιλανδική περίπτωση. Στο οξύμωρο σχήμα που είναι η Ελλάδα, σκοτεινό παράδειγμα της τριτοκοσμικής πλευράς είναι η παιδεία. Με φωτεινές εξαιρέσεις. Από το ξεκίνημα του φόρουμ, επιδιώκω να αναδείξω μια απ' αυτές, αλλά δεν μου έχει κάνει ακόμα τη χάρη αυτός που είναι να γράψει. Έστω για μικρή παρηγοριά.

Μικροσκοπικά κονδύλια, αραχνιασμένα μυαλά, παγιωμένα συμφέροντα, ένας αχταρμάς που έχει γίνει στρώμα μάκας πάνω στην παιδεία των παιδιών μας. Στη χώρα όπου έπεσε μια υπουργίνα και κινδύνεψε μια κυβέρνηση επειδή, λέει, υπήρχαν λάθη στο βιβλίο της Ιστορίας (συγχωρήστε μου τη δόση υπερβολής). Όταν δεν βλέπουμε το δάσος, μπορούμε να πάρουμε το δέντρο και να κοπανιόμαστε.


----------



## dipylos (Jan 21, 2009)

Το διαβόητο βιβλίο της Ιστορίας το "διδάχτηκε" ο ανηψιός μου. Ήταν απαίσιο βιβλίο. Όχι, δεν αναφέρομαι στους συνωστισμούς της Σμύρνης και τα λοιπά. Ήταν ένα βιβλίο αντιαισθητικό, κακογραμμένο, χωρίς ειρμό, χωρίς λογική, χωρίς την παραμικρή ελκυστικότητα για ένα παιδί. Ήταν τόσο συναρπαστικό, όσο ένας τηλεφωνικός κατάλογος. Μετά διάβαζα συνεντεύξεις της κυρίας καθηγήτριας, που έλεγε ότι ήταν επιστημονικά σωστό. Μπορώ να έχω άποψη για το τι είναι επιστημονικά σωστό. Κατά πρώτον, οι καθηγητές των ελληνικών πανεπιστημίων, ως σύνολο, δεν έχουν και κανένα ζηλευτό επιστημονικό στάτους διεθνώς. Ούτε τα πανεπιστήμιά τους, ούτε οι δημοσιεύσεις τους, ούτε οι ίδιοι. Έβγαλε φωνή ο ανύπαρκτος με άλλα λόγια. Και κατά δεύτερον, τι επιστημονική επάρκεια για τα δωδεκάχρονα μου τσαμπουνάς, κυρά προφεσσόρα; Έβγαλε η μύγα κ*λο κι έχ*σε τον κόσμον όλο. Σε παιδάκια απευθύνεσαι. Γράψε πρώτα κάτι που να τα κινητοποιεί να γυρίσουν τη σελίδα να δουν τι έγινε παρακάτω, και άσε τις επιστημοσύνες για εκεί που περνάνε. Που δεν περνάνε δηλαδή, αλλά λέμε τώρα.


----------



## Porkcastle (Jan 22, 2009)

curry said:


> Οι φινλανδοί μαθητές... διαλέγουν τα μαθήματα που επιθυμούν (εκτός από τα βασικά υποχρεωτικά), παρακολουθούν μάλλον λίγες ώρες, έχουν πολλά εργαστήρια (μαθαίνουν να φτιάχνουν σαπούνι!), μαθαίνουν μουσική, τέχνες γενικά, ένα σωρό πράγματα και το κυριότερο, τα παιδιά φαίνονταν μάλλον χαρούμενα. Να μην πιάσω τις εγκαταστάσεις τώρα, δεν υπάρχει λόγος, γιατί απλούστατα εδώ δεν υπάρχουν εγκαταστάσεις.]



Εκεί όμως κάνει κρύο. 
(Για να μην πάρω το δέντρο και αρχίσω όχι να κοπανιέμαι, αλλά να κοπανάω με το χάλι μας.)


----------



## curry (Jan 22, 2009)

Porkcastle said:


> Εκεί όμως κάνει κρύο.
> (Για να μην πάρω το δέντρο και αρχίσω όχι να κοπανιέμαι, αλλά να κοπανάω με το χάλι μας.)



Ναι, κάνει και νύχτα κάτι μήνες τον χρόνο... αυτοκτονούν (αυτοί ή οι Σουηδοί, μπερδεύομαι)... είναι ξενέρωτοι... ακριβό αλκοόλ και καπνός...

Όταν έμενα στο Λονδίνο έλεγα ότι αν ποτέ κάνω παιδιά, δεν θέλω να μεγαλώσουν αλλού εκτός από την Ελλάδα γιατί τότε της έβρισκα ένα σωρό καλά (κι ακόμα τις βρίσκω, αλλά αισθητά μειωμένα). Βέβαια, τότε δεν είχα πάρει ούτε το πτυχίο μου ακόμα. Τώρα, έχω αρχίσει να αμφιβάλλω (βέβαια, τα παιδιά δεν φαίνονται ακόμα στον ορίζοντα :) )...


----------



## Palavra (Jan 22, 2009)

curry said:


> Ναι, κάνει και νύχτα κάτι μήνες τον χρόνο... αυτοκτονούν (αυτοί ή οι Σουηδοί, μπερδεύομαι)... είναι ξενέρωτοι... ακριβό αλκοόλ και καπνός...


Ντισκλέιμερ: το ξέρω ότι κάνεις πλάκα.
Τη δικαιολογία των αυτοκτονιών την προβάλλουν πολλοί, πάντως, και καλό θα ήταν να πούμε ότι οι αυτοκτονίες εκεί φαίνονται ανεβασμένες απλώς επειδή, όπως θα έπρεπε να γίνεται, οι αυτοκτονίες *δηλώνονται*. Εδώ, από φόβο ότι δε θα σε θάψει ο τράγος ο πατήρ που θα αναλάβει και θα πληρωθεί για τη λειτουργία, οι αυτοκτονίες κρύβονται κάτω από το χαλάκι.


----------



## Costas (Jan 22, 2009)

Να και μια λίστα με τα ποσοστά αυτοκτονιών.


----------



## Porkcastle (Jan 22, 2009)

Με αφορμή τη λίστα που πόσταρε ο Costas, διάβασα λίγα για την αυτοκτονία στην Ιαπωνία. Λοιπόν μου έκανε μεγάλη εντύπωση που...
_Rail companies will charge the families of those who commit suicide (by jumping in front of trains) a fee depending on the severity of disrupted traffic._

Περισσότερα εδώ.


----------



## dipylos (Jan 22, 2009)

Costas said:


> Να και μια λίστα με τα ποσοστά αυτοκτονιών.


Όπως εύκολα βλέπει κανείς, τα ποσοστά συναρτώνται με την απόσταση από τον Ισημερινό.


----------



## Palavra (Jan 22, 2009)

Στην Κίνα και στην Κούβα χαμός γίνεται πάντως (περί Ισημερινού ο λόγος).


----------



## Zazula (Jan 23, 2009)

Ακόμα αναρωτιέμαι τι στο καλό στοιχεία αποκωδικοποιείτε όταν αναλύετε μία λίστα σαν κι αυτή στην οποία μας πρόσφερε πρόσβαση ο Κώστας. 

Η μόνη (η μόνη — η ΜΌΝΗ!!!) χώρα στην οποία οι γυναίκες αυτοκτονούν περισσότερο απ' τους άντρες (έστω και οριακά — κι ίσως είναι ένα γεγονός που μπορεί και να 'χει αλλάξει, αφού πρόκειται για στοιχεία δεκαετίας), είναι η Κίνα:


Country | Males |
*Females*
| Total pop. | Year
People's Republic of China
| 13.0 |
*14.8*
| 13.9 | 1999
South Korea
| 29.6 |
*14.1*
| 21.9 | 2006
Japan
| 34.8 |
*13.2*
| 23.7 | 2006
Hong Kong
| 22.0 |
*13.1*
| 17.4 | 2005 
Κορυφαίες χώρες σε αυτοκτονίες είναι αυτές της πρώην ανατολικής Ευρώπης, με τους άντρες όμως να παρουσιάζουν εξαπλάσια κι εφταπλάσια ποσοστά απ' ό,τι οι γυναίκες — οι οποίες, φυσικά, σ' αυτές τις χώρες δεν κάθονται να σκάσουν κι απλώς την κάνουν για τη Δύση όπου και ξενοπαντρεύονται ή κονομάνε με τα γνωστά ή άπαντα τα ανωτέρω (ενώ οι άντρες που 'χουν μείνει πίσω βλέπουν στη χώρα τους μόνο τις κακάσχημες ή τις ούτε-στα-όνειρά-τους γκόμενες των τοπικών μαφιόζων, και τριγυρνάνε σαν την άδικη κατάρα, μπεκροπίνοντας και μην έχοντας τρόπο να μπορέσουν να τις ικανοποιήσουν ούτε κι αυτές, τα λιμά της παγκόσμιας πορνοβιομηχανίας):


Country |
*Males*
| Females | Total pop. | Year
Lithuania
|
*68.1*
| 12.9 | 38.6 | 2005
Belarus
|
*63.3*
| 10.3 | 35.1 | 2003
Russia
|
*58.1*
| 9.8 | 32.2 | 2005
Kazakhstan
|
*45.0*
| 8.1 | 25.9 | 2005
Hungary
|
*42.3*
| 11.2 | 26.0 | 2005
Slovenia
|
*42.1*
| 11.1 | 26.3 | 2006
Latvia
|
*42.0*
| 9.6 | 24.5 | 2005
Ukraine
|
*40.9*
| 7.0 | 22.6 | 2005
Estonia
|
*35.5*
| 7.3 | 20.3 | 2005Τελικά, το νινί όχι μόνο σέρνει καράβι, αλλά κάνει κυριολεκτικά —σε κυριολεκτική χρήση εδώ το _κυριολεκτικά_— τον κόσμο να γυρνά και τη γη να περιστρέφεται γύρω από τον άξονά της (διότι το κυνηγητό που κάνει στο νινί το άρρεν γένος, προσδίδει την απαιτούμενη στροφορμή στην οικουμένη). Κι οι άντρες —πάλι κυριολεκτικά— σκοτωνόμαστε για χάρη του.

Όσο δε για τις απόπειρες αυτοκτονίες σε μέσα σταθερής τροχιάς, να επισημάνω ότι και στην Ελλάδα υπάρχει ταρίφα για την καθυστέρηση που επιφέρει τις καθ' οιονδήποτε τρόπο (την ταρίφα αυτή θα τηνε μάθετε τραβώντας το μοχλό για την άμεση ακινητοποίηση του συρμού χωρίς να συντρέχει λόγος έκτακτης ανάγκης). Άρα, αν τελικά η απόπειρά του ή της να αυτοκτονήσει αποτύχει, τότε ίσως κληθεί να πληρώσει το ποσό που χρεώνει ο ΟΣΕ για τη συγκεκριμένη χρονική καθυστέρηση που προέκυψε. Είχα δει παλαιότερα ρεπορτάζ για μια κοπέλα που τη χτύπησε το τρένο σε ισόπεδο πεζοδιάβαση (όχι σε αυτή την περίπτωση επειδή ήθελε να αυτοκτονήσει, αλλά από αμέλεια δεν πρόσεξε το τρένο που ερχόταν). Τραυματίστηκε σοβαρά, κι όταν πήρε εξιτήριο της ήρθε κι ο λογαριασμός απ' τον ΟΣΕ για "παρακώλυση σιδηροδρομικής συγκοινωνίας". Εννοείται ότι, αν από την απόπειρα αυτοκτονίας το μέσο σταθερής τροχιάς εκτροχιαστεί και υπάρξουν και θύματα, τότε ενδεχομένως μιλάμε και για ενεργοποίηση του 14ου κεφαλαίου του ΠΚ (άρθρα 290, 291, 292 ΠΚ).


----------



## Elsa (Jan 23, 2009)

Πιθανολογώ οτι μια εξήγηση για τις λιγότερες αυτοκτονίες των γυναικών είναι το βάρος της ευθύνης που έχουν, σε πολλαπλάσιο βαθμό από τους άντρες, για την φροντίδα των παιδιών τους. Οι περισσότερες μονογονεϊκές οικογένειες είναι με γονέα γυναίκα (δεν έχω πρόχειρα ποσοστά) αλλά και στις άλλες, πιθανότερο είναι να "την κάνει" ο μπαμπάς παρά η μαμά, παρά το γεγονός οτι τα ποσοστά κατάθλιψης των γυναικών είναι γενικώς μεγαλύτερα από των ανδρών. Εννοώ οτι η ζωή ίσως "τραβάει από το μανίκι" τις γυναίκες πολύ πιο απαιτητικά από τους άντρες και δεν τις αφήνει να παραιτηθούν.
Κάποτε είχα διαβάσει μια μελέτη για τις αντιδράσεις, ανάλογα με το φύλο, των κατοίκων μιας πόλης (στην Αρμενία νομίζω) μετά από έναν καταστροφικό σεισμό που είχε ισοπεδώσει σχεδόν τα πάντα. Βρήκαν οτι οι γυναίκες, σε πολύ μεγαλύτερο ποσοστό, βρήκαν πολύ γρήγορα την ψυχραιμία τους και άρχισαν να προσπαθούν να συμμαζέψουν τα απομεινάρια της ζωής τους ώστε να στηρίξουν τα παιδιά τους ενώ οι άντρες περιφέρονταν σαν χαμένοι δεξιά κι αριστερά. Ακόμα, μια γυναίκα είναι πολύ πιθανότερο να αισθάνεται χρήσιμη ακόμα και σαν γιαγιά στην βοήθεια της φροντίδας των εγγονιών την στιγμή που ένα σωρό ηλικιωμένοι άνδρες νιώθουν άχρηστοι.


----------



## nickel (Jan 23, 2009)

Elsa said:


> ...οι γυναίκες, σε πολύ μεγαλύτερο ποσοστό, βρήκαν πολύ γρήγορα την ψυχραιμία τους και άρχισαν να προσπαθούν να συμμαζέψουν τα απομεινάρια της ζωής τους ώστε να στηρίξουν τα παιδιά τους ενώ οι άντρες περιφέρονταν σαν χαμένοι δεξιά κι αριστερά.


Έτσι συμβαίνει από τον καιρό που εμφανιστήκαμε ως είδος. Απλώς καμιά φορά εμείς οι άντρες σκοτώναμε και κανένα αγριογούρουνο και νομίζαμε ότι κάτι κάναμε.


----------



## Elsa (Jan 23, 2009)

Ναι, ναι, ξέρω, την ίδια ώρα που οι προ-προ-προ-γιαγιάδες μας, στις σπηλιές, άρθρωναν τις πρώτες λέξεις και ανακάλυπταν την ιατρική...


----------



## dipylos (Jan 23, 2009)

Για την ακρίβεια οι γυναίκες κάνουν περισσότερες απόπειρες αυτοκτονίας από τους άντρες. Όμως έχουν πολύ μικρό ποσοστό επιτυχίας. Δύο πιθανές εξηγήσεις υπάρχουν: ή ότι ούτε πώς να σκοτωθούν δεν ξέρουν, ή ότι είναι γιαλαντζί απόπειρες με στόχο την προσέλκυση προσοχής.


----------



## nickel (Jan 23, 2009)

Από την ίδια πηγή:
While there are more completed male suicides than female, females are more likely to attempt suicide. One possible explanation of this statistical phenomenon, supported by a study by Rich, Ricketts, Fowler, and Young, is that *males tend to use more "violent, immediately lethal methods of suicide" than females*.​Παναπεί, είμαστε πιο αποτελεσματικοί στη χρήση φονικών όπλων. Όπως και με το αγριογούρουνο.


----------



## tsioutsiou (Jan 23, 2009)

Elsa said:


> Πιθανολογώ οτι μια εξήγηση για τις λιγότερες αυτοκτονίες των γυναικών είναι το βάρος της ευθύνης που έχουν, σε πολλαπλάσιο βαθμό από τους άντρες, για την φροντίδα των παιδιών τους. (...) Εννοώ οτι η ζωή ίσως "τραβάει από το μανίκι" τις γυναίκες πολύ πιο απαιτητικά από τους άντρες


Έτσι εκδηλώνεται, αλλά με εξελικτικούς όρους τα πράγματα είναι πιο ωμά: Η προστασία των απογόνων στη γυναίκα ήταν η καλύτερη στρατηγική για τη δική της επιβίωση έναντι των ατέκνων γυναικών, οπότε ενισχύθηκε ακριβώς γιατί εξυπηρετούσε αποτελεσματικότερα το ένστικτο της αυτοσυντήρησης (της).


----------



## Elsa (Jan 23, 2009)

Λες; Πονηρό κόλπο!
Πάντως στα ζώα δεν νομίζω οτι δουλεύει έτσι, υπάρχουν πολλά παραδείγματα θηλυκών ζώων (και γυναικών άλλωστε) που υπερασπίστηκαν τα παιδιά τους με κίνδυνο της ζωής τους. Δεν λέω οτι αυτό δείχνει ανωτερότητα, θεωρώ απλώς οτι εντάσσεται στο πλαίσιο του ένστικτου για συνέχιση του είδους, μεταφορά των γονιδίων κλπ. Είναι το ίδιο ένστικτο που σπρώχνει το γάτο να πνίξει τα γατάκια μιας θηλυκιάς για να την γονιμοποιήσει ο ίδιος.

Πώς έφτασε η κουβέντα εδώ, από τα σχολικά βιβλία;


----------



## tsioutsiou (Jan 23, 2009)

Elsa said:


> Λες; Πονηρό κόλπο!
> 
> Πώς έφτασε η κουβέντα εδώ, από τα σχολικά βιβλία;



Κόλπο, ν' αυτοκτονήσουν από απελπισία οι μοδεράτορες του φόρουμ. :)


----------



## curry (Jan 23, 2009)

Zazula said:


> Η μόνη (η μόνη — η ΜΌΝΗ!!!) χώρα στην οποία οι γυναίκες αυτοκτονούν περισσότερο απ' τους άντρες (έστω και οριακά — κι ίσως είναι ένα γεγονός που μπορεί και να 'χει αλλάξει, αφού πρόκειται για στοιχεία δεκαετίας), είναι η Κίνα.



Ναι, πράγματι. Τα ποσοστά αυτά βέβαια δεν καθρεφτίζουν τον πληθυσμό των αστικών κέντρων, αλλά της υπαίθρου, που πραγματικά βρίσκεται σε άλλη εποχή - τρομερά μακρινή, σκοτεινή και βίαιη. Εκεί, η καταπίεση που υφίστανται οι γυναίκες (ένα μείγμα του τρόπου ζωής που επιβάλει ο κομφουκιανισμός σε συνδυασμό με τη φτώχεια, την παντελή έλλειψη ερεθισμάτων και ευκαιριών, τη βία κλπ) τις οδηγεί σε πολύ επιτυχημένες προσπάθειες αυτοκτονίας. Μάλιστα, μια δυναμική βουλευτής (που πολύ τους μπαίνει στο μάτι εκεί πέρα και της κάνουν τον βίο αβίωτο), η Wu Qing, δραστηριοποιείται έντονα στην κινέζικη επαρχία, οργανώνοντας σχολεία γυναικών (όπου μαθαίνουν κάποια τέχνη, γραφή, ανάγνωση κλπ), εκδίδει γυναικείο περιοδικό (καμία σχέση με την Vogue), δίνει κίνητρα στις γυναίκες να ασχοληθούν με την πολιτική σε τοπικό επίπεδο (πχ στο χωριό τους) κλπ. Μια απίστευτη γυναίκα, πραγματικά. Θα προσπαθήσω να βρω ένα γαλλικό αφιέρωμα στη δουλειά της, όπου παρουσιάζεται αναλυτικά και το θέμα των αυτοκτονιών, αλλά με το λίγο ψάξιμο που έχω κάνει ως τώρα, θα δυσκολευτώ μάλλον!

edit: ξέχασα να συμπληρώσω ότι τα στοιχεία που παρουσιάζονται στο συγκεκριμένο αφιέρωμα είναι του 2005. Δυστυχώς, δεν έχει αλλάξει τίποτα.


----------



## Zazula (Jan 23, 2009)

Μια που το γυρίσαμε στην Κίνα και την εκεί στάση απέναντι στα κορίτσια, διαβάστε μια παλιά μου ανάρτηση σε άλλο φόρουμ: http://www.techsupportforum.com/898765-post7.html


----------

